# pulled sugar recipe



## aashish bhalla (Mar 27, 2013)

please help me to make pulled sugar without using isomalt sugar


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)




----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Check out the book "The Art of the Confectioner" by Ewald Notter


----------



## doliver85 (Feb 25, 2014)

1000gr sugar
400gr water
1.5gr cream of tartar

Bring to the boil skim off any scum that rises.

Add 50gr glucose syrup

Cook to 130 on a high heat add colour

Continue to cook to 168 degrees on high heat

Thats the basic recipe for pulled sugar


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

doliver85 said:


> 1000 kg sugar


I hope that is a typo/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## doliver85 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ah.. 1kg should probably do it!


----------

